# Adding to and getting ready for winter!



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Been working on this all week and couldn't wait to show all of you...I love pics!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow. Wow. Wow. So much more space! Gorgeous day too. I almost bought that same coop! Lol Nice work. Very nicely done. You should be proud and your chickens must be beside themselves! Really Excellent!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic job youve done there, and lovely garden as well. how big is it ?


----------



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

I like it and it looks great! Gives me more to think about.......


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Love it!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

gorgeous !!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all...I just love my girls! Some is new but some we bought off of Craigs List...its going to always be a work in progress! My husband just isn't a builder so we have to buy some all done! LOL Maybe by the end of October we will put up the tarps around the fence that is under the roof section. Want them to get use to the clod naturally...Jen


----------

